# Can Rabbits eat.....?



## Lovely Bren (Jun 17, 2004)

Good Morning, All! 

Can rabbits eat almonds, peanuts,cashews, and raisins? If so, how much can I feedthem?


----------



## Carolyn (Jun 17, 2004)

Welcome Bren, :dude:

Nuts are high in fat. As with all treats, moderation is keybecause of the sugar, calories, and fat. I've read that nutsshouldn't be given to them, but they are in some of the treats I'vegotten for my rabbits, although they're few and far between. 

You might notice BunnyMommy's avatar. Her little monster has his face stuck in a raisin box. 

Treats given in moderation usually translates to a couple of times a week.

-Carolyn


----------



## Dolores Lindvall (Jun 17, 2004)

A better treat would be air-poppedpopcorn. I had a mini Rex buck in the house who would go nutswhenever he heard the popper going. Also, unsugaredcereal. He liked a plain oyster cracker or two,also. All "treats" in moderation.

-Dolores


----------



## Cher (Jun 18, 2004)

This is the second time I have read about popcornwithout adding mytwo

's

so here I go...popcorn worries me, whether it be air-popped or not, itstillcan get wedged in (any hard bits)between thegums and the tooth..and since bunniesare not vocalwithpain~if you are not a full bunny checker overonce a day this problem may go unnoticed and lead to complications.

Other opinions, thoughts,advice?

/phew feel better had to get that off mechest



Cher


----------



## Dolores Lindvall (Jun 18, 2004)

I always picked over the popcorn for him, making sure that all he got was the nice fluffy ones. I ate the rest.

-Dolores


----------



## Carolyn (Jun 18, 2004)

You make a good point, Cher.

Thanks for adding your 2 cents. 

-Carolyn


----------



## Buck Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Happy to see you made it over to this forum,Bren! Hope your buns are okay. We are in Hollywoodas I type. I really do love it here, and understandwhy all you locals choose to stay.

We'll all be at the "museum" on the 27th at noon to further the causeof good bunny husbandry. I assume you know that you areinvited.

Buck


----------



## Lovely Bren (Jun 28, 2004)

Hi Buck...sooosorry! I just saw this post just now! Hey, after a year of postings, Ifinally just posted pics of my 3 handsome boys! They are in the topic,"Here are my boys" so now you can meet them, finally! How was So. Cal?I wanna hear everything! So sorry I missed the chance to meet you, onceagain this year! Maybe next time, ok? I would love that! Hope to hearfrom you soon!

"Lovely Bren" PS... whatkind are my buns, after you take a look at them, of course? I have noidea.... Love this forum, by the way...thanks so much my "main bunnyman"!


----------



## Buck Jones (Jun 29, 2004)

We're here until the 7th and may still hook up with a couple who couldn't make Sunday's meeting, which was ever so pleasant.

I saw where the indutible Pam Nock replied with a guess as to breed(s)of your buns in another thread. I would certainlyconcede to her most excellent jugment in matters of breedidentification due to her extraordinary experience andexpertise. She is one of the foremost bunny experts it hasever been my pleasure to run across, and more importantly, to learnfrom.

A modern day Renaissance Woman, if you ask me.

Some rabbit authorities suggest staying away from nuts of any kind, soI prefer our buns not have them. Law of moderation, though,portends little ill will if done accordingly.

Good to see you here, though! 

Buck


----------



## Dolores Lindvall (Jun 29, 2004)

I almost forgot.....Mickey loved toast,too. He loved it so much that he would run to the cupboardand sit up on his little mini Rex butt and paw the cupboard when heheard the toaster pop up. I had several babies in the houseat one time, and they developed quite a taste for toast,also.....crowding around my hand when I gave them their little piecesof toast. There was never a crumb left on theplate. I buttered and jammed mine. Theirs was plain.


----------

